# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Medicatiefouten bij losgeleverde medicijnen naast de medijnrol

## Weight

Van uw behandeld arts heeft u een indicatie gekregen om uw medicijnen per week in een medicijnrol te ontvangen. Zoals u misschien weet kunnen helaas niet alle medicijnen in de medicijnrol worden verwerkt en daarom krijgt u ook losse medicijnen meegeleverd. 

Het is niet bekend of die los geleverde medicijnen problemen veroorzaken in het dagelijks gebruik. 

Ik verzoek u vriendelijk de onderstaande website te openen en de vragenlijst in te vullen. Met uw antwoorden kan ik erachter komen of u de losgeleverde medicatie bij de medicijnrol juist inneemt en wat de oorzaak is van mogelijk onjuist gebruik. Met deze informatie kan de apotheek zoeken naar verbeteringen in de aflevering van uw medicijnen. 

Natuurlijk is het invullen van de vragenlijst anoniem en geheel vrijblijvend. Alvast bedankt!!!

Website:www.thesistools.com/web/?id=330212

----------


## Marleen

Wat wordt er met de gegevens gedaan? Van waaruit vindt dit onderzoek plaats?

----------


## Weight

Hallo Marleen,
Ik doe dit onderzoek om te kunnen afstuderen als farmaceutisch consulente. Met deze gegevens hoop ik te kunnen achterhalen wat voor soort medicatiefouten er plaatsvinden en wat er aan gedaan kan worden om die fouten te verminderen of te voorkomen.

De uitkomsten van dit onderzoek gebruik ik in eerste instantie voor de baxterpatienten van de apotheek waar ik werkzaam bent.
Ik hoop zo je vragen goed te hebben beantwoord en hopelijk kan je mij helpen door de vragenlijst in te vullen.

Alvast bedankt!
Groetjes, Weight

----------

